# Harborfreight Security Light



## Hunt&Fish (Jul 17, 2014)

Has anyone used Harbor Freight's 60 LED solar powered security light?  I bought one and I'm going to mount it on a 4"x4" pole over a pile of corn. I'll be shooting from a blind 60 yards away. The light has a motion detector and the reviews look good. I need some red cellophane to tone down the white LEDs. If I can't find any I'll try it without.
The lights are $39 or $22 for a 30 LED version.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hunt&Fish said:


> Has anyone used Harbor Freight's 60 LED solar powered security light?  I bought one and I'm going to mount it on a 4"x4" pole over a pile of corn. I'll be shooting from a blind 60 yards away. The light has a motion detector and the reviews look good. I need some red cellophane to tone down the white LEDs. If I can't find any I'll try it without.
> The lights are $39 or $22 for a 30 LED version.


 I get coupons for 25% off on a weekly basis, so go buy something cheap and sign up for coupons. I have no info on that light though. If I still have one laying around, just PM your address and I will send it to you. I will go check now.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a 25% off coupon and one for a free flashlight, be glad to send it to you.


----------



## Grasslands (Jul 26, 2014)

Try taillight repair tape if it's too bright.


----------



## mattech (Jul 26, 2014)

Why not get the 30 led light if the 60 is to bright?


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Jul 27, 2014)

Grasslands said:


> Try taillight repair tape if it's too bright.



Thanks ,I'll get some the auto parts place.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 27, 2014)

They will feed under it. Buddy had one out with a trail cam had hogs and deer feeding under the light


----------



## Hogwild80 (Aug 2, 2014)

What is it powered by , that would be great if it had its own battery.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 2, 2014)

Let me know how it works.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have two, work great, hogs feed under it with no red filter.
     Batteries run down fast if lots of activity.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 3, 2014)

Can you then see them with a regular scope when they are under the light?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Yep*



frankwright said:


> Can you then see them with a regular scope when they are under the light?



  Yep you can see them good, i hunt with a bow.


----------



## larryb (Aug 4, 2014)

I've used those lights for about two years....I mount three over a bait pile on a pole about 7 or 8 feet off the ground....they are solar powered and come on at dark in a subdude light and brighten up when activity happens ...be it coons or hogs....I have not had a problem with the white light and you can see with no problems when hogs come in...the only advise I would give is you need a scope that has lighted recticles.....hard to see the crosshairs on a black hog on the edge of the light....


----------



## larryb (Aug 4, 2014)

also I just built a new light pole....using 1" emt pipe and 4 of the solar powered light from wal-mart (9.97 each) amd radiator clamps (2). Build a box 3'x3' out of 2x6's and 1x6's for the floor....mount the pole in the center and fill with slop or corn and set in the area you want to hunt.....may take a couple of days for them to find but they will.....the lights come on about 9:00 and will burn about 8 to 10 hours.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 4, 2014)

I used one to extend the distance of my deer cam flash and it worked just fine.

gt40


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Aug 4, 2014)

i have the same light and it works great. I just got green pocket folders that are the clear divider type and cut 2 to go over the lense. works perfect!! doesnt spook anything. i have several pictures of deer and hogs just picking there head up to look at the light then going back to eating.


----------

